# Review of HKNowStore Type A-V and average of 5



## amostay2004 (Oct 20, 2009)

Video description:
Decided to skip the unboxing part cos the video's kinda long..please forgive my emo-sounding Malaysian English =p

*12.71 average of 5 starts at 2:24
*Comparison with the New Type A-III and cutting corner ability starts at 5:08

Just to be clear, the New Type A-III refers to this cube:
http://cube4you.com/product-589.html
http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24563

A summary of the review:
-Smooth and rather clicky
-Locks up but as you break it in it gets better
-Pieces feel more solid rather than hollow like the Type A 3rd model or New Type A-III
-Feels more durable and sturdy but still light
-Very slightly smaller than the conventional cube (same size as an A-II)
-Low popping rate
-Cuts corners great

For now it doesn't give me great averages of 12 yet but I've gotten 11.85 average of 5 with it which is my 2nd sub-12 EVER so I believe this cube has great potential after breaking it in. I'll be using this cube as my main for a while and it could definitely be better

I got the cube from: 
http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=e040de96-8e4f-4712-bcba-59970784dc4b


----------



## Tdude (Oct 20, 2009)

u bought it i was about to buy it


----------

